# More Smoked Salmon



## cmayna (May 25, 2015)

I've been treating my fellow fishing buddies with so much Salmon, I suddenly ran out.  Thus had to spend this weekend making more with some tail and filet pieces which we caught August of last year.

Sorry I didn't take a pic right when I made my typical dry brine which consists of  dark brown sugar, non iodized salt (4/1 ratio) plus lots of minced garlic.  This time,  I added a couple glugs worth of Yoshida's sauce. This pic is after the fish has been sitting in the brine for 7 hours and is ready to come out.  I typically stir the fish every 2 hours.







On the racks after being rinsed, air drying for 2+ hours






Coming out of Mr. Big Chief after 4 hours of smoking with Alder and Apple pellets using one of Todd's AMNTS. Smoked 1st hour at 130*, 2nd hour at 145-150*, 3rd hour at 160-165+ until an IT of 140 was met.    Oh and after the 2nd hour I quickly lightly mopped the pieces with some diluted honey and sprinkled with coarse black pepper.






Cooling down with plans to fridge overnight. 






Vacuumed up this am, heading over to our other freezer.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pineywoods (May 26, 2015)

That looks outstanding


----------



## dwaytkus (May 26, 2015)

Great fish smoke as usual.  Ive made your recipe for jerky and portions.   Outstanding.  I have a question for you on portions.   When you eat them how are you preparing them?  A dip?


----------



## chef willie (May 26, 2015)

nice smoke.....I have a tail piece in the freezer I should get done up so thx for the motivation. I'm also a fan of the Yoshida....for a commercial product I find it quite good on most anything for a last minute marinade. That tube smoker working good for ya?? u havta dry those pellets a long time in oven/micro before using?.......Willie


----------



## cmayna (May 26, 2015)

Thanks all.  Can't wait for the Salmon season to really kick in this year, so we can bring home limits.

dwaytkus, Assuming you are referring to the Salmon Nuggets,  I mainly use them when we go fishing on party boats.  I walk about the boat with a bag full of nuggets, passing them out, wearing latex gloves of course, so I can pretend I care about being sanitized -LOL.   When at home and serving them in a non manly manner :icon_smile: ,   I like using a cream cheese with chives and onion dip.   Here's a pic.   Actually I must confess that I have served the nuggets this way on a boat before.













image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ May 26, 2015







Chef Willie, The tube smoker works great, now that I have placed the steel wall between it and the burner.  Never have needed to dry pellets before I use them but will say that when I light the tube with my torch, I typically run the torch up, down & all around the outside of the tube quick enough to not catch it on fire.  Then I light one end.  Once it has been burning for about 10 minutes, I blow the flame out and place it into the smoker.


----------



## dwaytkus (May 28, 2015)

That looks really good.  But I was actually referring to the smoke portions in this thread.  What do you do with them when you take back out of freezer?


----------



## cmayna (May 29, 2015)

For filets and tails,  I normally serve them as snack salmon on crackers with cream cheese and capers.  I also turn some of the meat into A salmon log with crackers.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 29, 2015)

cmayna said:


> For filets and tails,  I normally serve them as snack salmon on crackers with cream cheese and capers.  I also turn some of the meat into A salmon log with crackers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have pics of said log?


----------



## cmayna (May 29, 2015)

No, but will have some during the next week or two.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2015)

Looks tasty Craig! The ocean salmon season forecast up here is looking like it should be a banner year. Unfortunately for me work is going to squash any hopes I had of getting to partake in the fishery!


----------



## cmayna (May 30, 2015)

atomicsmoke, finally found a pic.  Click on the pic to enlarge it.















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ May 30, 2015






Salmon log with crackers on top

Salmon jerky and nuggets on right

Lox with crackers and cream cheese on bottom.


Salmon log consists of:
Cream Cheese
Smoked salmon
grated white onion
tabasco sauce
lemon juice
horse radish
pecans chopped into small pieces


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 30, 2015)

Looks great. My kind of appetizer.


----------



## disco (May 30, 2015)

You do make great looking salmon, Sir.

Disco


----------

